# tomtom poi's



## starblazer (Mar 20, 2008)

just checked tomtom home and there are a load of new poi's which could be useful to motorhomers, poi's include narrow roads, weight restrictions etc. i am using tomtom go720 so downloads might not be applicable to all models

bertie


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Bertie. It works with the Go 300 as well.

One word of caution for users. Not all of the PoI sets have been submitted by their owners/creators.

Looking through the list I see that somebody who dare not leave his/her name has added the PoI set which I created for Motorhome Parking. This PoI set is one which I update regularly with additions, deletions and amendments and is meant to be used in conjunction with the contents of my web site. There is no indication as to the date of addition so it may well be out of date. The person who has uploaded it has not included the Conditions of Use which include caveats - so the set on Tom Tom Home might be misleading to anyone using it.

The PoI Set will remain free for anyone to download from my web site (where I can ensure that it is properly maintained) but copying it for download from anywhere else is a breach of copyright and I have reported it to Tom Tom for removal.

Graham


----------



## mrscat (Mar 20, 2008)

*tom tom poi's*

Hi there, I am new to Tom Tom and finding it difficult to find how to get poi's on my One XL Europe.
As we are off in a month to Italy, I am trying to work out how to get the stuff on.
Any tips please.:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 20, 2008)

Graham Hadfield said:


> Thanks for that Bertie. It works with the Go 300 as well.
> 
> One word of caution for users. Not all of the PoI sets have been submitted by their owners/creators.
> ---
> ...



got a weblink please? I couldn't find it on your profile but that may be my fault


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Mar 20, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> got a weblink please? I couldn't find it on your profile but that may be my fault



Sorry, my fault - main site url is in the profile now.

The download page is HERE.

Graham


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Mar 20, 2008)

mrscat said:


> Hi there, I am new to Tom Tom and finding it difficult to find how to get poi's on my One XL Europe.
> As we are off in a month to Italy, I am trying to work out how to get the stuff on.
> Any tips please.:



If you have Tom Tom Home installed then you should be able to download PoI sets from Tom Tom using that software.

For sets downloaded from elsewhere:
1) Save the set to a folder you will remember (if the set is zipped you will have to unzip it). A set consists of at least two files - one with a ".ov2" extension (which is the data) and a small bitmap image (avatar). Some sets (like mine) come with a Readme file containing help. The files in my set are Motorhome_Parking.ov2; Motorhome_Parking.bmp and Motorhome_Parking_Readme.txt.
2) Connect your Tom Tom and open Windows Explorer. The TT will show up as an external device with folders, just like any other device.
3) Identify the folder with the maps in it and copy the .ov2 and bitmap files from the folder in which you saved them into the folder on the Tom Tom.
4) Disconnect your Tom Tom from your PC and check to see if you can access the PoIs. If you can't it probably means that you have copied the files to the wrong folder.

Graham


----------



## t&s (Mar 24, 2008)

mrscat said:


> Hi there, I am new to Tom Tom and finding it difficult to find how to get poi's on my One XL Europe.
> As we are off in a month to Italy, I am trying to work out how to get the stuff on.
> Any tips please.:


i have the same machine first download tomtom home then follow this good advice and the download is free.

copy of another post :

low bridge downloads are available direct from tomtom, connect to tomtom home, click on download poi, there you will find low bridges, lay by parking and quite a few others for m/home use

bertie


----------



## soldaat (Mar 25, 2008)

Just visit http://www.gpstracks.nl/waypoint-camper.php and you have many pois of motorhomeplaces for your gps, but this is only in Dutch. However the Poi's are suitable for many gps'. Enjoy. Regards Hans Driesen.


----------

